# No dogs allowed on furniture in our house!



## cagal (Sep 3, 2013)

I was laughing too hard to kick him off right away plus he was only three quarters on.


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

Well, his butt isn't on it. 😉


----------



## Clipper (May 7, 2021)

I have a friend who went to a furniture store. She told the salesperson that she wanted a chair for her dog.
I'm sure that he had a story to tell.


----------



## doubleroll (Jul 5, 2011)

Only when watching a movie


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Only when I have the curtains open will he squeeze his body into the lookout chair


----------



## AKD (Jul 18, 2020)

Couch is not furniture - Trinity


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

No dogs on the furniture here. 
Rogan will put 3/4 of his body on the bed in the morning and roll on his side, crushing me. I can't help but laugh at him but still make him get down after our morning wrestle.


----------



## cagal (Sep 3, 2013)

Apparently our bed is also not “furniture” but he only jumps on that when he has the zoomies. We have conveniently and thoughtfully left him a bench at the end that assists with launching on and off .


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Their responses to "Not on the furniture!!" show their intelligence. Such fun pictures.


----------



## Buckelke (Sep 4, 2019)

Jake used to sneak up on the couch when we went out, so I would walk over to it when we came in and feel how warm that spot was while he skulked off guiltily.


----------



## Lexie’s mom (Oct 27, 2019)

I was away for 17 days and apparently now Lexie thinks it’s fine to sleep on the bed. My husband has created a monster. Now the consequences. I was asleep for a while, my husband was ready to go to bed and Lexie just sneaked past him, jumped on the bed, squeezed her body next to me and pretended to be asleep. He couldn’t move her. She was like a dead body till I told her to get off! 1am.. not fun, she repeated it again the next day.


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

May be different if you're single or a solid sleeper and on the smaller side but I just can't imagine another 80-100 pounder sleeper in the bed....and knowing my dogs move around at night, no thanks.


----------



## peachygeorgia (Oct 5, 2021)

Bahaha our dogs own the furniture here, which is why it all has protective covering 🤣

Charlie and my little one are my favorite bed partners, nothing beats an 80lb GSD for a cuddle buddy


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

peachygeorgia said:


> Bahaha our dogs own the furniture here, which is why it all has protective covering 🤣
> 
> Charlie and my little one are my favorite bed partners, nothing beats an 80lb GSD for a cuddle buddy


You need to get out more


----------



## peachygeorgia (Oct 5, 2021)

WNGD said:


> You need to get out more


and why is that?🤣


----------



## SMcN (Feb 12, 2021)

When we needed to buy a new sofa, the dogs' comfort was foremost in our minds. We needed a 7' (to fit the space), incliner (to accommodate my short stature), then it had to be of an exact height with soft, plush back (for maximum comfort for our male JRT who loves to lay up there and look out windows) with soft arms to supply a comfortable neck rest. So we are walking around the store with tape measure in hand, sampling plush upholstery. Sales person comes up and says "You must have specific criteria in mind." We said, "We have dogs..." She totally got it.


----------



## pfeller (Sep 10, 2019)

This is just two of them. They all take turns for sitting on the couches. 
We started out with a no dog on furniture rule.... It lasted a year.


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

Mine never slept on the bed. I think we squirm too much for them.  They only came up to visit. 
My gal-dog likes to make a joke, though. She will come up onto the bed and lay on a pillow and laugh. She thinks she is funny. Once the joke is made and noticed, she moves off.


----------



## drparker151 (Apr 10, 2020)

We don't have a no furniture rule, we do have a no bed at night when we go to sleep rule. However she does sneak up around 4am.


----------



## Clipper (May 7, 2021)

I fought the battle for two months with my previous guy...finally gave up.
On the upside, during the cold months it was like having a full length heating pad on my back.


----------



## SMcN (Feb 12, 2021)

Clipper said:


> I fought the battle for two months with my previous guy...finally gave up.
> On the upside, during the cold months it was like having a full length heating pad on my back.


We didn't bother to 'fight the battle', we just caved. But we are talking 2 JRTs here. Picture the pressure blankets they advertise for helping you sleep better...now picture your sheet, blanket and quilt with a JRT (or dog of choice) on either side of you. It is like being swaddled. Works great on cold nights, as long as you don't like to roll over or move at all while sleeping.


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

This is where the band 3 Dog Night got their name. The colder the night, the more dogs needed to stay warm


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

I’m not sure how Russell could play chess, if he couldn’t be in the chair.


----------



## pfeller (Sep 10, 2019)

SMcN said:


> Works great on cold nights, as long as you don't like to roll over


lol only two will attempt to come up on the bed. The largest one... well he takes up half the bed, easily as large as use (taller than me). I think he gets uncomfortable, then leaves. 
the other one is much smaller, very standard sized female GSD. She would lay there all night. Until we got the pups. Now she rarely goes in the bedroom at night, or if does, leaves at the slightest sound from the pups.


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)




----------



## jarn (Jul 18, 2007)

car2ner said:


> Mine never slept on the bed. I think we squirm too much for them. They only came up to visit.
> My gal-dog likes to make a joke, though. She will come up onto the bed and lay on a pillow and laugh. She thinks she is funny. Once the joke is made and noticed, she moves off.


Xerxes (~24lbs) does something similar except he's not joking - he likes to sleep on my pillow with me. All cute and sweet until he went through a little period of nighttime incontinence in his sleep...


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

They do make the best cuddle buddies


----------



## Dunkirk (May 7, 2015)

We have a no dog on furniture policy too.


----------



## SMcN (Feb 12, 2021)

David Winners said:


> View attachment 580797


Come on, David. Get that poor dog a bigger ottoman! That's that ergonomic for his spine.


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

Rogan bending the rules 😌


----------



## doubleroll (Jul 5, 2011)

David Winners said:


> View attachment 580797


We should probably trade ottomans…oh wait maybe not


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)




----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

even when we travel. The hussy.


----------



## aidaallstott (7 mo ago)

Small pets spoil furniture when they are teething. To avoid damage to objects, provide the kids with toys and carefully monitor their behavior. Another reason is curiosity. If you bring a new thing into the house, the elderly animal will sniff and move aside. But a young pet should taste the item. Especially if it is wooden and well gripped by teeth (e.g., a thin handle). Another reason for property damage is the wrong behavior of the owner. If the dog sees that you are happy watching her gnaw a piece of wood, it will consolidate this habit. This does not mean that he should be beaten for a misdemeanor. It is necessary to teach the dog not to spoil the furniture correctly.


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

Wait, what?


----------



## SMcN (Feb 12, 2021)

Did I miss something here?


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

Hmm. The only post made and is an odd one. 

In the meantime, my poor gal-dog, as we visited family, was not allowed in the huge comfy couch. She was a good girl most of the time but did sneak up on occassion and was very still and quiet. Maybe she was hoping we wouldn't notice. I let her have a couple moments and then told her to get down. Wish I could have explained it to her. Now we are home and she's happily plunking herself into favorite seats.


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

My heating pad is a quite a bit smaller, and meows rather than woofs, but he is still a great lap-warmer in cold weather! One day when I was having stomach pains, he crawled under the blankets, and curled up EXACTLY where I most needed the warmth to ease the pain. I swore, he knew what I needed! 🥰


----------

